# Finally!!!!!! Got some CRS (UK)!! (Photos)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Have been drooling for CRS for a long time as it is hard to get CRS in London LFS (apart from odering online) and I couldnt belive my eyes when I saw some for sale in a LFS, and bought them all (6 left)!!

I struck gold today as when I got home, I found one CRS to be of at least a grade A if not higher !!!! (see pic below) but the rest are of grade B which I am more than happy to have ANY CRS!

I took some pics but sorry for the blurry images as I couldnt wait and took the pics quickly when they were being drip-acclimatised (for 5 hrs just to be absolutely sure) to my 20L aquarium which has been running for 2 months now. This aquarium was bought specially for the CRS!! At the moment, there are only a couple of Amanos (one carrying eggs) in this tank.

Here is the A grade (I think):









and the rest looks like grade B CRS:


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats! The first one looks good, I'm not any CRS expert but I also think it's kinda close to grade A How much did you end up paying?



theteh said:


> Have been drooling for CRS for a long time as it is hard to get CRS in London LFS (apart from odering online) and I couldnt belive my eyes when I saw some for sale in a LFS, and bought them all (6 left)!!
> 
> I struck gold today as when I got home, I found one CRS to be of at least a grade A if not higher !!!! (see pic below) but the rest are of grade B which I am more than happy to have ANY CRS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

nice!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great pictures, and it does look like you scored some A and B/C grade shrimp.

-John N.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, I don't really bother much about how they grade, as long as they look nice to my eyes that counts!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I remember you had an episode of all your tiger shrimp dying off during a heat wave. The CRS will be just as sensitive, if not more so, to the heat, so make sure you can regulate those temperatures.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

James, thanks for the advice. Yes I did have many tigers dying during the heatwave in UK last month. I hope this only occurs rarely and once a year. Next year, I will be more prepared (if any CRS survived until next year!)


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations. Hope you enjoy them a ton.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrats!!

Really difficult to find here too (Spain), but I ordered mine online, so In a few weeks I will have them too.

How many did they cost to you?? ... here they are costing about 6€

Nice pictures!!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Get youself a pc fan its working great for me! My temps stay 22-23c all day. Good luck with you CRS!


----------

